

Wall Street Rescue Deal Blocked - wheels
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7636943.stm

======
hugh
I thought the "Ask YC: How bad is the economy?" thread was pretty good, but I
don't think we need a play-by-play update on every piece of economic news.

For the next year or so I'm going to just wake up every day and assume there's
some bad economic news which I won't bother to read. When the news starts
getting good again, I'll pay attention.

